# Client never came back



## artHarris (18 Jul 2014)

I had an order from a client for a set of oak dining chairs. 
I followed my normal practice, after discussing the requirements, of creating a CAD 'picture', which as you will all know, are extremely life-like, and he accepted the design, asking me to complete one for final approval. 
I cut out all the pieces and made the joints for the 6 chairs and told him that I was ready to start assembly, the second payment stage............he had disappeared: no response to e-mails, telephone number dead!

I suppose I am not the first, but it annoys.

So now, I have the pieces for 4 chairs - I have made up one, and sold it, and another as an example, photograph attached. But I don't have the time to complete the others, and having finally retired from serious chair making at 76, I have no inclination to complete the others and try to sell them.





So I am open to any serious suggestions.


----------



## paulm (18 Jul 2014)

Make a small claims court claim against him ?

Cheers, Paul


----------



## Mannyroad (20 Nov 2014)

paulm":21uokagi said:


> Make a small claims court claim against him ?
> 
> Cheers, Paul



I second that. More people should use the small claims courts.


----------



## AndyT (20 Nov 2014)

Maybe worth writing an old fashioned letter first - there are plenty of innocent reasons for email and phone to stop working.


----------



## Chrispy (20 Nov 2014)

I might be reading this wrong but seeing as Art has sold one of the six chairs I don't think he wants to go any further with this commission, but wants to move on the four he has in kit form to someone else to put together.


----------



## Water-Mark (21 Nov 2014)

Ebay the parts as a job lot.


----------



## nanscombe (21 Nov 2014)

It also depends on what the OP has decided to do in the four months that this thread had been dormant (July - November).


----------

